# Keeping boas together



## LewisG

Could you keep two common boas together? male and female


----------



## Kaouthia

Only if you plan to breed them, and only during that breeding process. Otherwise, keep 'em separate.


----------



## stokes_iain

I have 2 Females together.








Amy and Daisy
But i Have 1 Male








Vinny.
I will be breeding them soon, the male is housed seperate to the the females and will be introduced 1 at a time, but i wouldn't put them together unless i wanted them to breed.


----------



## Freeman

I have a couple of BCIxBCC cross females in one viv. They have lived like this for a few years with no problems. If the viv is big enough, there are a number of hides etc then you shouldnt have an issue. Separate them at feeding time and reintroduce an hour or so later and they are fine. Mine are quite different in size also, the older female is around 3 years old, the younger one is about 2 and is about a foot or so shorter and nowhere near as thick. This hasnt been an issue for me. If you want to cohabit them make sure you just take a common sense approach to the set up and feeding etc and you should be ok.


----------



## chrisss_proctor

I've always kept them seperate (males and females). I keep males together and females together, but never mixed unless breeding because the males are so up for it, they wouldn't leave the females alone!


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles

You can keep them together, but why would you?

The disadvantages far outweigh the advantages IMO! : victory:


----------



## Kaouthia

Yeah, if one picks up an RI or gets a parasite and starts having random runny stools, how are you going to know which one it is or if it's passed anything on to the others?

So you'll have to test & treat them all individually, which means you're going to have to split them up anyway. So why take the risk?


----------



## Ant and Soph

A shop near me keeps the boas together, the corns too admittidly, and I have witnessed agression in the corns personally, However the boas both sit tucked up in 1 water bowl pretty much all the time, both seem very content to be sharing space unlike some of their other co-habiters, so they do seem to be a bit more communal than some of the other 'common' snakes


----------



## tel's viv's

i have never had problem with keeping boas together if the same sex,

but on the other hand royals stop eating and not to good living together.

lots of people think other wise but if you have viv big enough there shouldn't be a problem unless one strangly agressive, 

also wouldn't expect anyone to house kings or milks together


----------



## Jo81

You can keep too boa's in one viv if your sensible, as pointed by Freeman. I know a few people that keep 2/3 females together with no problem as long as they are monitered properly. Personally, I wouldn't do it as I'm overly paranoid about potential problems. 

As your asking about keeping a male and female together I'd say no. Please correct me if I'm wrong but it would lead to your female being gravid every season and would put too much stress on her.


----------



## Zimey

Personally all my Boas have an indivdual viv and are only housed together for breeding, not worth the risk in cohousing IMO.


----------



## flockofboas96

I have a female BCC/BCI Het Hypo that I keep with my male BCI motley. I can feed them in the same tank, they drink out of the same water dish. They act like they are in heat but are barely 2 years old. I've never had any issues housing more generic morph boas together.


----------

